# AnyRail



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Been reading through several threads and downloaded Any Rail to experiment with. My question is can I take a section of (9") track and cut it shorter? As an example take a curved piece and cut 2" of it off.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

In some track libraries they have a piece of "flex" track that you can resize. If it's not in your track library, they're pretty good about adding features for registered users, I've gotten them to add a number of things.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks, I'm going to play around with it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Been reading through several threads and downloaded Any Rail to experiment with. My question is can I take a section of (9") track and cut it shorter? As an example take a curved piece and cut 2" of it off.


No, you can't cut a standard part numbered piece of sectional track. If you want a short track segment of non-standard length, you would have to "cut" a piece of flextrack to stand in. It's easier to do than to describe:

Insert a piece of flex track. For straight track, right click on the flex track, and select "Straight flex". Type in the length you want. Done. Just be careful when dragging it to select the whole piece, not one of the endpoint controls (the "Undo" key is your best friend if you make a mistake).

Curved is a little more tricky. Insert track, right click and select "curved flex". Type in the radius of the curve -- that's easy. Then type in the degrees of arc. A typical curved segment of sectional track is 30 degrees -- type in something less than that to get a shorter arc. Some trial and error may be required to get it exactly right. Again, be careful when dragging the cut piece around. 

While in reality, you can trim the legs on turnouts or crossings, there is no way to do this in the program. The best way to represent this in the program is to leave the track disconnected and just overlap them.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the advice :thumbsup: I'll play with it in the next couple of days.


----------

